# Laos v. Hunxer Wald ~ 5 1/2 months old



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Where did my little puppy go. He's been extremely tolerant of Mom not being able to take him for walks and training.. but we have about an hour of back yard play & deck time together (one-on-one). Just wanted to share a few pictures.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

WOW, he's such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh wow. He is really stunning.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hellllooooo handsome! You need to come over to play!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Glad to hear he's being tolerant of mom being out of commission..

He's looking good Lynn!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He's beautiful! I love his coloring and dignified expression!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow he is getting huge
and so handsome 
brady says he'll play ball with him


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Lynn he looks gorgeous...glad to hear he is holding up to your recovery time. I love his colors, and his expression jsut burns through to your soul. Love this boy!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

What a gorgeous man he has become!!!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Looking good Lynn







boy is he devishly handsome









whatever your injury is, I hope you recover fast and furious, not only for yourself, but for that little hellion you have









Thanks for sharing the great pics


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

OOOH! Handsome!! HE has the whole world...in his mouth.

Love the dirt on the nose.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

He is looking great! His coloring is awesome.



> Originally Posted By: littledmcbrady says he'll play ball with him


Lancer says "Me too! (even if Daddy says it's across country) Anyone who loves an Orbee is all right by me!"


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He is really getting big!!! Not a baby anymore! Very handsome.....!

Lee


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

WOW, I luv that last (eye's) pic!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Can't believe how big he is, but still gorgeous!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is so handsome. Hope your healing is speedy!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone... I think he's quite the handsome litle devil myself, but of course I'm a little bias. We have a routine down and he's adapting to it. Laos is still crazy, but he respects my crutches...LOL.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

He is absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

He sure is getting big!!
Lynn, how is the knee coming along?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_Owner
> Lynn, how is the knee coming along?


As long as I do what I'm suppose to do, okay. If I over do it, I pay for it. I have about two more weeks of non-weight bearing on the knee and then we'll re-evaluate the condition. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Now Please take it easy, we need to see a SchH3 on Dante this year


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

So handsome!!







Hope you're feeling okay Lynn, what a inconvenient time for you to have to be off your feet, with a new pup! But, you're tough!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Last picture is awesome!

He is very, very handsome!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, what a gorgeous boy! He is just awesome and glad to hear the knee is coming along well.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

My he has grown, he's so lanky now! Glad he's being good for you with your knee. Handsome boy!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Holy cow Lynn! He's getting so big!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is a lanky stringbean now!!! All leg. Love his coloring. 

I have to ask........ what have you done to your knee? I know you broke your foot a little over a year ago but I missed the knee. 
I hope it heals quickly for you.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWHe is a lanky stringbean now!!! All leg. Love his coloring.
> 
> I have to ask........ what have you done to your knee? I know you broke your foot a little over a year ago but I missed the knee.
> I hope it heals quickly for you.


Thanks Everyone...

Kathy ~ it was first thought to be a simple meniscus tear. They went in there two weeks ago...and there was so much cartilage damage that they had to remove all of it (the cartilage) and do a procedure called "abrasion chrondof".


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Laos is looking good and growing up nicely. I work in surgery and do alot of knee surgery. Please take your time in healing, that is so important if you don't you will regret it and you might wind up back in the OR.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Denise.. that's my motivation to listening to what the Dr. instructed me to do. I do not want to go back in for more surgery and that's still a possibility.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Where did the baby dog go???

He is SOOOOO handsome Lynn. Can't wait to see what he looks like as a "grown up".


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone.... He's kind of special to me too!! Dante's foot step will be hard to follow, but Laos is giving it 100% to do so.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

yeah, that eye pic is awesome !!!!!!!!
he's a gorgeous dog!!
hope your knee recovery is speedy & complete


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Very handsome boy!!!! Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yikes! That sounds pretty serious! I do hope you recover quickly and fully with no additional surgery needed.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Everyone....


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Lynnie!!!!

Laos is a hunk for sure!!! His expressions are very mature looking already. I have a feeling he's going to be a very serious dog.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Aniadouble I have a feeling he's going to be a very serious dog.


Hi Ania.. 

From what I'm seeing out of this puppy so far, I have to totally agree with you.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

He's an awesome looking boy, Lynn!! And getting <span style='font-size: 20pt'>*BIG!!!*</span>


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Greg.. he's a solid boy too!!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Lynn, he is gorgeous


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww, they grow up so fast. He's so adorable.


----------

